# Spreading XP around ...



## Maggan (May 10, 2010)

Hello!

I would like to reward a poster, but it says I need to spread some XP around before giving it to him again. My question is, how much must I spread around before I can do that?

I have given 12 people XP after this particular individual received one from me. How many more must I spread around?

Thanks and cheers!

/M


----------



## Sammael (May 10, 2010)

I think you need to spread around 50 XP or give it to 50 different people - I'm not sure which exactly.


----------



## fba827 (May 10, 2010)

Sammael said:


> I think you need to spread around 50 XP or give it to 50 different people - I'm not sure which exactly.




Sammael has the gist of it: From the time you give XP to one person, you have to give 50 other people XP before you can give that original person XP again.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 10, 2010)

50? Wow! I was hoping it was like 20.

There are people that definitely need to receive XP more often than every 50.


----------



## Mark (May 11, 2010)

Maggan said:


> I would like to reward a poster (. . .)





_You're very kind . . ._


----------



## Nifft (May 11, 2010)

Jdvn1 said:


> 50? Wow! I was hoping it was like 20.
> 
> There are people that definitely need to receive XP more often than every 50.



 Imagine you're a sultan with a harem.

Even if you have your favorite, you need to spread the love around, or the other girls will get peeved, and then they might poison your hookah.

Nobody wants that. So spread the love, it's the key to long life.

Cheers, -- N

PS: Also, consider giving extra to people with XP disabled, if only for the sake of irony.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2010)

Nifft said:


> Imagine you're a sultan with a harem.
> 
> Even if you have your favorite, you need to spread the love around, or the other girls will get peeved, and then they might poison your hookah.
> 
> ...



This thread is worthless without pictures.


----------



## Bullgrit (May 11, 2010)

When someone gives you another xp, just remember they've given xp to at least 50 other people. Kinda makes it less impressive.

Bullgrit


----------



## Pbartender (May 18, 2010)

Bullgrit said:


> When someone gives you another xp, just remember they've given xp to at least 50 other people. Kinda makes it less impressive.
> 
> Bullgrit




...or more impressive, depending on your point of view.

After all, they've gone through the trouble of giving 50 other people XP, just so they could give you one more.


----------



## TheYeti1775 (May 18, 2010)

Think it would be better served with 10 or 20 people vice 50.

Personally I would rather the Experience as it is now called Rep Points and have Experience be based on how much you actually post.


----------



## Nifft (May 19, 2010)

TheYeti1775 said:


> Personally I would rather the Experience as it is now called Rep Points and have Experience be based on how much you actually post.



 We do already have a measure of how much you actually post. We call it "Posts".

You have 934 of them.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 20, 2010)

Nifft said:


> We do already have a measure of how much you actually post. We call it "Posts".
> 
> You have 934 of them.
> 
> Cheers, -- N



Whoa, whoa, slow down there.


----------



## jaerdaph (May 20, 2010)

I think we should be able to give XP to the XP comments. Maybe have them nest underneath the XP comments. Kind of like a message board within a message board.


----------



## TheYeti1775 (May 20, 2010)

Nifft said:


> We do already have a measure of how much you actually post. We call it "Posts".
> 
> You have 934 of them.
> 
> Cheers, -- N




How MUCH you post, not how often you post. 

I.E.


			
				Yeti said:
			
		

> I agree



Would get much less than:


			
				Yeti said:
			
		

> That is a very wise point you bring up.  Who could have thought in using number of posts to equate to experience.




It's more of a character count of a post vice a point per post.

Cause realistically someone could give a full homebrew module in one post, but it be thousands of characters in length and only have a few posts total.  Whereas someone could have a 5,000 "Yup" or "I agree" posts.


----------



## Jack7 (May 20, 2010)

The experience of it all
By 50 can seem daunting,
The value of it all
By 10 can be quite wanting,
The numbers of our posts
By count may just be counting,
Yet measured by the most
May seem to be a'mounting,
Amounting though to what?
I daren't any notion,
And here we are again,
A going through the motions,
And yet a'motion is
How things get done a'for us,
So lay it out amidst
And join up with the chorus!
Who cares if keeping score
Is the only score worth keeping
Just give the man his due
And let him keep a'reapin!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 21, 2010)

A question revealing my ignorance:

How do I know how many XP I've spread around? I see the counter in my 'Settings' portion of 'My Profile/Settings' but that only shows the last 20.

I've found the list in my profile where it shows the total number I've received, but can't seem to figure out where to look for the total number I've given.


----------



## LightPhoenix (May 21, 2010)

TheYeti1775 said:


> How MUCH you post, not how often you post.




That's also publicly available information.  You post 0.44 posts per day, according to your profile (under the "Statistics" tab).


----------



## Lanefan (May 21, 2010)

LightPhoenix said:


> That's also publicly available information.  You post 0.44 posts per day, according to your profile (under the "Statistics" tab).



Interesting, but I think the idea was to try and reward post content rather than sheer amount of different posts.  The suggested method was by character count per post, which is of course flawed all to hell; but there's no other real way to do it that isn't subjective on some level.

Lan-"I'd rather reward posts with character than characters per post"-efan


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 21, 2010)

Lanefan said:


> Interesting, but I think the idea was to try and reward post content rather than sheer amount of different posts.  The suggested method was by character count per post, which is of course flawed all to hell; but there's no other real way to do it that isn't subjective on some level.
> 
> Lan-"I'd rather reward posts with character than characters per post"-efan



Hm, if only there were a mechanic to gauge quality content...


----------



## Lanefan (May 21, 2010)

Question for those who run such things:

Would it be possible to add a time element to XP granting, such that if I want to give XP to the same person twice I have to either

a) give XP to 50 other people in between, or
b) wait a certain amount of time e.g. 2 months, or
c) some combination of these e.g. a 10-week gap reduced by a week for every 5 different people you give XP to in the meantime (this one's probably impossible)

I don't want to find myself having to give out a bunch of "spread-around" XP just to make up to 50; I'd rather they have some meaning behind them.

Lanefan


----------



## the Jester (May 21, 2010)

TheYeti1775 said:


> Think it would be better served with 10 or 20 people vice 50.
> 
> Personally I would rather the Experience as it is now called Rep Points and have Experience be based on how much you actually post.




Postcount means nothing.


----------



## Nifft (May 25, 2010)

Jdvn1 said:


> Hm, if only there were a mechanic to gauge quality content...



 There kind of is: it's XP per post.

We ought to have a list of highest XP posts. That might be more interesting than highest XP users, who are probably just attention whores anyway...

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Piratecat (May 25, 2010)

I've dropped the "spread around" number a little; 50 seemed a bit high. Still, please don't spam xp comments or try to xp whore. We'd rather you use xp when you actually like someone's post!


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 25, 2010)

Nifft said:


> There kind of is: it's XP per post.



That's what I was alluding to.

You win the prize!


----------



## El Mahdi (May 25, 2010)

deleted


----------



## weem (May 25, 2010)

El Mahdi said:


> I think _*Morrus*_: should read and evaluate every post on the site, and award it XP based on his evaluation.




Yes!

j/k

Actually, on some forums I ran a while back, I used to do a "threads of the week" kinda thing based on the activity there, and the quality of the content, etc. Wasn't too hard to work up each week and that in itself was great content for the site.


----------



## TarionzCousin (May 26, 2010)

Piratecat said:


> I've dropped the "spread around" number a little; 50 seemed a bit high.



So it's at 47 now?


----------



## firesnakearies (May 26, 2010)

Imagine how much XP weem would have if everyone could just give him XP for every post of his that they wanted to.  He'd be like . . . level 30.


----------



## TarionzCousin (May 26, 2010)

firesnakearies said:


> Imagine how much XP weem would have if everyone could just give him XP for every post of his that they wanted to.  He'd be like . . . level 30.



He'll get there pretty soon... and we'll get to see what the higher level titles are.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 26, 2010)

TarionzCousin said:


> He'll get there pretty soon... and we'll get to see what the higher level titles are.



Is anyone keeping track of what the levels are?


----------



## evilbob (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/280237-xp-levels-revealed.html


----------

